# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  programmation du moteur workflow

## Etudiante_Ines

Bonjour 
je travaille sous vs 2008 + silverlight3 en c#.
j'ai dvelopp un outils de modlisation qui me permet de modliser n'importe quel processus mtier, alors ma 2ieme partie c'est de programmer le moteur de workflow ( a l'aide de WF) pour excuter n'importe quel processus modlis .

SVP qui peut m'aider avec des tutoriels clairs ou par des exemples et me donner les premiers pas pour dvelopper ce moteur

----------

